# Warnung vor dhl-support.info



## Goblin (2 März 2011)

Hab gerade folgende Mail im Spamordner gefunden. Mein Vor und Nachname stimmt zwar,aber lustigerweise hab ich gar kein Packstation Account und hatte auch noch nie einen


> *Guten Abend Herr *** ***,*
> 
> unser kostenloser PACKSTATION Service überzeugt durch seine kundenfreundliche Nutzung.
> Damit aktive Nutzer den Service wie gewohnt in Anspruch nehmen können, führen wir
> ...


Diese Mail ist natürlich NICHT von DHL. Hier geht es um Phishing. Auf keinen Fall irgendwelche Persönlichen Daten,wie zB die PIN der Packstation auf der Seite angeben




> Aktuelle Sicherheitshinweise
> 
> Neu: Aktuell sind wieder verstärkt Phishing-Mails in Umlauf, in denen Sie aufgefordert werden, ihr gesperrtes Packstation Konto zu entsperren. Diese E-Mails verlinken auf eine gefälschte DHL-Seite, auf der man seine PostNummer, Passwort und PIN eingeben soll.
> 
> ...


Quelle
http://www.dhl.de/content/de/de/paket/privatkunden/packstation/sicherheitshinweise.html


----------



## Devilfrank (2 März 2011)

*AW: Warnung vor dhl-support.info*

DHL nutzt einen 1-Klick-Hoster in Luxembourg? Das nenn ich dann mal Outsourcing. Muhahahaha


```
www.xup.in:212.117.163.101

% This is the RIPE Database query service.
% The objects are in RPSL format.
%
% The RIPE Database is subject to Terms and Conditions.
% See http://www.ripe.net/db/support/db-terms-conditions.pdf

% Note: this output has been filtered.
%       To receive output for a database update, use the "-B" flag.

% Information related to '212.117.160.0 - 212.117.175.255'

inetnum:        212.117.160.0 - 212.117.175.255
netname:        SERVER-NETWORK
descr:          root SA
country:        LU
admin-c:        AB99-RIPE
tech-c:         RE655-RIPE
status:         ASSIGNED PA
mnt-by:         ROOT-MNT
source:         RIPE # Filtered

role:           root eSolutions
address:        35, rue John F. Kennedy
address:        7327 Steinsel
address:        Luxembourg
phone:          +352 20.500
fax-no:         +352 20.500.500
```


----------



## ZivilerUngehorsam (7 März 2011)

*AW: Warnung vor dhl-support.info*

Interessant: eine ähnliche mail habe ich ich vor einigen Wochen bekommen-habe sie aber sofort gelöscht, da ich wußte, dass ich mich niemals für eine PACKSTATION bei DHL angemeldet hätte.

Aber wer ist sich da schon absolut sicher?

Ich finde diese "Abzock-Dinger" ganz besonders fies: nutzen sie doch die Namen von Unternehmen, die uns täglich im Alltag begegnen-und vielleicht bekommen wir in diesem Fall ein Paket nicht!?

Da wird so richtig mit unserer Angst gespielt!!

Ich habe hier etwas gelernt, als ich auf eine "Abofalle" hereingefallen bin: ruhig bleiben, nachdenken, recherchieren-und vor allem erstmal auf nix antworten!!!!

Ich denke mittlerweile, um sich sicher im net zu bewegen, braucht man einen absolut klaren Kopf: an jeder Ecke lauert jemand, der Dir irgendeine "Sch.." verkaufen möchte-also genauso mißtrauisch sein wie beim Versicherungsvertreter oder Staubsaugerverkäufer vor der Haustür!!!


----------



## Goblin (7 März 2011)

*AW: Warnung vor dhl-support.info*

Immer auf die Endung der Domain achten. Bei com,info usw sollten alle Alarmglocken schrillen. Wer auf sowas reinfällt ist eigentlich selber schuld. Die oben angegebene Seite ist bereits off


----------



## Hippo (7 März 2011)

*AW: Warnung vor dhl-support.info*



ZivilerUngehorsam schrieb:


> ... Ich habe hier etwas gelernt, als ich auf eine "Abofalle" hereingefallen bin: ruhig bleiben, nachdenken, recherchieren-und vor allem erstmal auf nix antworten!!!!  ...




Dieses Tool nennt man üblicherweise *"brain 1.0"* ...


----------



## Heiko (7 März 2011)

*AW: Warnung vor dhl-support.info*



Hippo schrieb:


> Dieses Tool nennt man üblicherweise *"brain 1.0"* ...


Das ist aber schwer zu kriegen


----------



## Hippo (7 März 2011)

*AW: Warnung vor dhl-support.info*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das ist aber schwer zu kriegen



Also der "ZivileUngehorsam" hats hier im Forum bekommen 
Wir sollten da das Marketing vielleicht noch etwas forcieren ...


----------

